# Teaching Koko



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

For a while now we have been trying to teach Koko how to give five. He seems to grasp the idea well *BUT* you are not going to believe this but he hikes his *back* leg and puts his foot in our hand :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
I always thought there was something different about the little bloke but now I am convinced he is a smart a$$ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Now THERE'S a trick!! Way to tease your mommie, little man!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

You have to get a picture of that! It sounds hilarious! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I like his style!!!

Gotta love a smart ass dog. Koko is such a character. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

hahaha I love that, wish you had it on video & could post it-


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lol you have to get a video of that


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How cute that must be! I'd love to see him do it.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Add me to the list of wanting to see a video.

I bet it is hilarious! :biggrin:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Janet, that is the funniest thing ever!!! How on earth did he make that connection?? LOL! I'd love to see it, too. He's so cute!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ok I will try to get him on video today if I can, he is such a little tripper I tell ya :wub: 
He is now sleeping in our bed at night, a promotion we dicided to try and he is very happy snuggling up under my arm all night, so that means we can now finally take down the x-pen :chili: :chili: The good thing is Scooby has no objections at all either :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Ok I will try to get him on video today if I can, he is such a little tripper I tell ya :wub:
> He is now sleeping in our bed at night, a promotion we dicided to try and he is very happy snuggling up under my arm all night, so that means we can now finally take down the x-pen :chili: :chili: The good thing is Scooby has no objections at all either :thumbsup:[/B]


Oh yeah that he gets to sleep in the big bed now with the rest of the family!! And double yeah that Scooby is ok with it!! That has got to feel so wonderful Janet!! And um....not to be demanding or anything....but I'd love to see Koko giving a high five in "his own" special way! LOL I have one like that too if you remember! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=553046
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Crystal, it's wonderful to snuggle up to all three boys.. :biggrin: 
I have the video and will be posting it as soon as it's finished in youtube


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That is TOO funny! I love all the quirky things our babies do! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-that's hillarious Janet :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> OMG-that's hillarious Janet :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Gena I love Kosmo in your new Siggy, how cute is that :wub: :wub: He's a little tripper too


----------



## newpup (Mar 19, 2008)

ohhh....i know i'm just repeating everyone else, but I'd love to see the video also!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

haha that sounds hilarious. I can hardly wait to see. :biggrin:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I just seen this thread. Haha hes a funny guy. :HistericalSmiley: Now I have to go look for that video. :biggrin:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

:smrofl: that is hilarious! Leave it to a maltese lol...omg!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smrofl: omg , that is funny


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: THAT IS TO FUNNY


----------

